# selfclose nach sekunden



## low-group (26. Februar 2004)

hi,

wie kann ich ein fenser nach ca. 5 Sekunden alleine schließen lassen?

Es geht darum, ich hab ein Popup zum Mailverschicken und nach dem senden erscheint dort Mail wurde verschickt. Nun möchte ich, daß sich dieses nach 5 Sekunden alleine schließt.


----------



## Quaese (26. Februar 2004)

Hi,

was Du suchst, ist mit JavaScript möglich. Angenommen, Du hast zwei Dokumente. Vom ersten aus "start.html" rufst du das PopUp-Fenster "SelfClose.html" auf.

*start.html* muss folgenden Aufruf beinhalten:

```
<a onClick="Offen = window.open('SelfClose.html','Offen');" href="#" target="Offen">PopUp</a>
```

Im Header des Dokuments, das sich wieder schliessen soll (*SelfClose.html*), musst du die nachstehende JavaScript-Anweisungen einfügen:

```
<script language="javascript">
  <!--
    function closeWin(){
        window.close();
        return true;
    }

    // Nach 5 Sekunden Funktion zum Fenster-Schliessen aufrufen
    window.setTimeout("closeWin()",5000);
  -->
</script>
```

Zumindest funktioniert das ab dem IE der Version 4 und Netscape 7. 
Andere Browser stehen mir derzeit leider nicht zur Verfügung.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## low-group (26. Februar 2004)

ich rufe das 2. Fenster aber nicht durch einen Button auf.

Im ersten Fenser sende ich--->

<input class="input" type="submit" name="submit" accesskey="S" value="Mail verschicken" />

dann in meiner PHP-Datei wird der Inhalt weitergeleitet:


```
mailer($to, $subject, $txt, $from);

eval("\$tpl->output(\"".$tpl->get("portal_mail_send")."\");");
```



Edit:

es geht THX


----------



## Quaese (26. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Nachtrag zu oben:

Im A-Tag muss das target-Attribut (*target="Offen"*) weggelassen werden. Sonst funktioniert es nicht richtig!


```
<a onClick="Offen = window.open('SelfClose.html','Offen');" href="#" target="Offen">PopUp</a>
```

Ist für Dich uninteressant, da Du mit INPUT's arbeitest.
Ich wollte es nur für diejenigen richtig stellen, die es vielleicht für einen Link brauchen.

Und Tschüss ...


----------

